# First pictures of Outdoor Marmoset enclosure



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Hi guys well ive started to get my marmoset enclosure on the way so here is a couple of pictures of it. Its 6ftX6t heated shed with a 6ftX6ft aviary attached. these pictures just show the shell i still have to get it insulated and the heating sorted yet so let me kno what you guys think so far?




















The wood presertavie on the outside now,










and the first coat of paint on it










the aviary section which needs to have galvanised wire mesh put over it










the hatch through into the aviary











the hatch door






















still alot of work to be done, i have to put secondary internal doors inside both sections for entry in so they cant get out passed me, heating and insulating and wire mesh to be put on as well as well as pvc panneling for the walls and celing to be put on so still along way to go but plan to post pictures of each stage for others to see if they are thinking along the same lines in the future. hope you like. : victory:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks wicked!! Exactly the kinda thing I would love to make for mine. Is this to be their new permanent home or are you planning on using the room aswell as this new enclosure?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks good Jonny! The only thing I would query is about th ewood preservative & paint. Your marmosets will chew at the woodwork of your lovely aviary, so it needs to be safe. Bet you can't wait to see them in it! : victory:


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Thanks matt, i plan to make it their permenant home but have to get insulating and electrtic sorted, guy coming out this weeknd to look at it for electrics, im probly going to have a heat lamp in there and then some sort of a wall mounted heater attached to a thermostat so that it always remains around room temperature in there, so it will be trial and error for a wile before they go out to make sure temperatures are right, but i will be keeping the room as a back up plan if the winter gets to severe. so i guess its gonna be another trip to the wood soon for more branches lol

thanx colin cant wait to get them out but just need to make sure evrything is right, yea the pereserative and paint is animal friendly so hopefully all goes well. : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jonnybrfc said:


> Thanks matt, i plan to make it their permenant home but have to get insulating and electrtic sorted, guy coming out this weeknd to look at it for electrics, im probly going to have a heat lamp in there and then some sort of a wall mounted heater attached to a thermostat so that it always remains around room temperature in there, so it will be trial and error for a wile before they go out to make sure temperatures are right, but i will be keeping the room as a back up plan if the winter gets to severe. so i guess its gonna be another trip to the wood soon for more branches lol
> 
> thanx colin cant wait to get them out but just need to make sure evrything is right, yea the pereserative and paint is animal friendly so hopefully all goes well. : victory:


Nice one mate!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Dont know if its any help..we had bit of bother keeping temp regular in the inside inclosures...after lots of trial and error and bugging my spark mate ..it worked out the most efficient and most economical way was a room stat at one end and believe it or not a convector heater as it gets it het up quicker...they all cost though...sparks usually have good room stats as spares....all ours are in outside inclosures but my electricity between the reptile room inside the house and the 9 outside inclosures is just under 400 quid a month...but at the end of the day its only money..awish...its easy to set with a convector as well as put a thermometer next to the stat and go with that rather than what the stat says...we are opposite in summer...when we have one that is...then because of the insulation etc i use a dehumidifier that sucks the hot air out and cools it to the set temp..good fun though..


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Really great looking enclosure! Very nice indeed.


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

thanks peter, thats brilliant, do you know if those convector heaters cost much to buy and what did you use for insulating? i was gonna use polysterene or else kings span insulation thats used in houses. really looking forward to geting it done tho cant wait.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

I use isowool with a cavity so as to maintain heat and not draw damp..convector heaters are not exp...20quid for a good one...but watch the wiring to the thermostat as it wires a funny way...mine sit at a constant 80deg summer and winter so they are kept at the correct temp and i just keep paying bills...brilliant...you should think about a slide for access and egress from out to in as well mate..i did my first one like yours with a wee door with slip bolt...and rectified it on the next...with having nine enclosures i change from one to the next and round about number 5 i was happy...i could send you a scetch of how to do it its pretty easy..well im a joiner to trade so that helps...i usually had monkeys coming in two weeks so had to do all from start to finnish over two weekends...all the wiring and everything...its easy...keep in touch mate and if you or zooman are ever up in bonnie scotland pay us a visit....one of the few that have been invited...im so private it unbalievable...too many time wasting arxxxxles out there...peter


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

wow that is incredible! What happens in winter when it's cold are they ok outside still?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Never had any probs...theyre quite good as if they think its cold they dont go out...but we leave it too them...you need to make double sure though when closing hatch that they are all in as winter and closed out the outcome would be bad....ive pics of ours watching the snow fall and trying to catch it...specialy the young commons....i go and sit there sometimes as its better in the enclosures than in the house....just kidding...i ware a coat in the house...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Never had any probs...theyre quite good as if they think its cold they dont go out...but we leave it too them...you need to make double sure though when closing hatch that they are all in as winter and closed out the outcome would be bad....ive pics of ours watching the snow fall and trying to catch it...specialy the young commons....i go and sit there sometimes as its better in the enclosures than in the house....just kidding...i ware a coat in the house...


:lol2:


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Peter thats good information to know, yes if you want to pm me a sketch that would be brilliant, and also i would love to see some of your photos. well im hoping my electric bill wont be as bad as yours seeing as i have no reptiles any more and just the one enclosure so hopefully it will be lucky me lol who ever said keeping primates was easy lol but still its a very rewarding experience. sorry peter do you have a heat lamp on as well during the day with yours? and did you put a secondary door entrance on yours? yes you are a bit like myself northeren ireland is cold as well and nothing but rain lol but i think you will find it worse where you are lol but i would love to see all yours if i was up that way, and likewise.:2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

No i dont use heat lamp..keep inside temp stabalised and i use a uv light at one area and they sometimes go to that but no,,,they only tend to want to bask in the sunlight and the uv does that...they tend to hang and get the rays during the day but winter they go to uv but not regular..first one i did but as got more experiance removed as felt it was unnessesary....but what works for me might not work for you...the other thing i would suggest is to keep it practical so as you can maintain without too much hastle...happpy medium for keeper and monkey...will send sketch later mate take it easy


----------

